# Gas escaping between hose and diffuser



## Romeo (11 May 2020)

I just bought an aquario diffiser.
Despite all efforts it continues to leak between where the hose meets the diffuser.
I have tried pushing the tubing as far down as possible over the nipple of the diffuser... does nothing.
In all their pics and videos the tubing is roughly .5cm over the inlet of the diffuser.
I even tried gluing around the perimeter of where the tube meets the diffuser and co2 is still escaping...
Does anyone know why this is happening.
It has nothing to do with working pressure. It leaks out regardless of the pressure. 
Also, the tubing is very tight. I have to soak in hot water just to get onto the diffuser... still co2 leaks out. 
So frustrating.


----------



## GHNelson (11 May 2020)

Try soaking the diffuser in diluted bleach for a few hours.... then give a good rinse with fresh dechlorinated water!


----------



## Siege (11 May 2020)

Romeo said:


> I just bought an aquario diffiser.
> Despite all efforts it continues to leak between where the hose meets the diffuser.
> I have tried pushing the tubing as far down as possible over the nipple of the diffuser... does nothing.
> In all their pics and videos the tubing is roughly .5cm over the inlet of the diffuser.
> ...



I donot think it is the diffuser. More likely the hosing. Has it got any writing on it re branding?


----------



## Romeo (11 May 2020)

Siege said:


> I donot think it is the diffuser. More likely the hosing. Has it got any writing on it re branding?


It is CO2 specific hosing from co2art.
This is why I am completely mystified.
I seem to have every problem when it comes to setting up co2


----------



## Siege (11 May 2020)

Ok. What is written on the tubing, Dong Ling?


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

Siege said:


> Ok. What is written on the tubing, Dong Ling?


Yeah that’s right


----------



## Siege (12 May 2020)

In that case defo the tubing.  Co2 Art had what I think was a bad batch of tubing last year. It did work with their bulkier fittings though.

would be worth going back to them as they are aware of the problem.

Their new stuff actually has CO2 Art written on it.


ps. Mind how you get the tubing off the AquaRio / Twinstar diffuser as they can break easily!


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

That would mean both the regulator and tubing I bought from them was faulty.
But I only purchased the tubing in the last month - surely they aren’t still selling the tubing if it is faulty.

I am never touching anything from co2art again. It has taken me 4 weeks just to convince them the regulator was faulty - now the tubing is faulty as well.

So much for reputation.


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

Siege said:


> In that case defo the tubing.  Co2 Art had what I think was a bad batch of tubing last year. It did work with their bulkier fittings though.
> 
> would be worth going back to them as they are aware of the problem.
> 
> ...


So I spoke to co2art and they are denying any issues with their tubing.
They have stated the diffuser has a design fault and doesn’t have a nipple for securing the tubing onto.
How is it one of the most popular diffusers has a fundamental design failure.
I have never heard of anyone saying the aquario diffusers can’t be connected to tubing without leaking.


----------



## Prabh_k (12 May 2020)

Just stumbled on this thread and am having the exact same issue.

I had a Blau diffuser from Aquarium Gardens before, which worked fine (I accidentally snapped the glass). I just got 2 Twinstar Neo Diffusers today to replace as I figured I would go down the acrylic route instead.

My tubing is also from Co2Art, and has Dong Ling on the side, but it didn't have the problem with the first diffuser.

I did do a little test. With the old Blau one I once used a syringe to flush through plain water after a bleach clean, and it was much easier to syringe water through than with the new Neo one. It seems that the Neo ones need more pressure to push through. I have tried everything from 20psi to 50psi, but the issue is still persisting that it leaks from where the tube is connected before it builds enough pressure to diffuse. Problem with both the Neo diffusers that I bought, so not likely to be a faulty diffuser.

Love to hear any other thoughts, or if you managed to solve this?


----------



## Siege (12 May 2020)

It is the Dong Ling tubing I’m afraid. It  is normal co2 tubing but seems much softer so tends to flex much easier letting co2 out at the join with the super slim Twinstar diffuser.

Yes it is co2 tubing so perhaps not co2 arts fault, in fact for them it may have been better as it stretched to go iver their thick diffuser easily.  They do know there is an issue with it.

Their new tubing has co2 art written on the side and is perfect old fashioned stiff tubing.


----------



## alto (12 May 2020)

I’d just return the whole kit to CO2 Art - did you purchase direct or through a local distributor?

FWIW it seems there are more issues discussed on the US forums (than ukaps) ...


----------



## Prabh_k (12 May 2020)

Overall I have had a good experience with the regulator and their support previously.

I am going to get some new Co2 tubing and report back to see if it works.


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

Siege said:


> It is the Dong Ling tubing I’m afraid. It  is normal co2 tubing but seems much softer so tends to flex much easier letting co2 out at the join with the super slim Twinstar diffuser.
> 
> Yes it is co2 tubing so perhaps not co2 arts fault, in fact for them it may have been better as it stretched to go iver their thick diffuser easily.  They do know there is an issue with it.
> 
> Their new tubing has co2 art written on the side and is perfect old fashioned stiff tubing.


I have spoken to them at length and co2art are not admitting any fault with their tubing, that’s for sure. I am happy to share the correspondence, but they were very vocal about their disdain for aquario diffusers. I quote, they have no experience with co2 and are the only diffusers on the market without a nipple for securing tubing to the diffuser. It is an inherent design and manufacturing fault by aquario, not the tubing supplied.

Either way, I have tubing and a diffuser that can’t be the used together and neither party is willing to accept responsibility.

Given my co2art regulator was faulty out of the box, I am not sure I agree with their comments on aquario. Overall, they better get their quality management under control, or all those glowing reviews will disappear.


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

Prabh_k said:


> Just stumbled on this thread and am having the exact same issue.
> 
> I had a Blau diffuser from Aquarium Gardens before, which worked fine (I accidentally snapped the glass). I just got 2 Twinstar Neo Diffusers today to replace as I figured I would go down the acrylic route instead.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, no solution. Just two companies (co2art apointing the finger at each other. I would definitely write to both co2art and aquario to tell them. The more people the better, as it appears they are both in denial.

I don’t know if I said this already, but the only solution I could find was to glue the diffuser to the tubing. Horrible idea using superglue, as it has turned the acrylic a horrible white colour.

I wasn’t thinking, and was so frustrated by the fact all the co2 was escaping from the tubing.

As far as co2 art are concerned the aquario diffusers are faulty and not fit for purpose. I guess someone didnt tell the masses of people who buy these diffusers and the high profile aquascapers that swear by them.


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

I


Prabh_k said:


> Overall I have had a good experience with the regulator and their support previously.
> 
> I am going to get some new Co2 tubing and report back to see if it works.


I only just bought new co2 tubing from them and it was still labelled dong ling, so don’t waste your money buying more.


----------



## Romeo (12 May 2020)

alto said:


> I’d just return the whole kit to CO2 Art - did you purchase direct or through a local distributor?
> 
> FWIW it seems there are more issues discussed on the US forums (than ukaps) ...


They won’t take it back. They are denying there is any fault with the tubing and that it is a design fault of aquario diffusers.


----------



## Romeo (13 May 2020)

I had to laugh, even in the promotional picture it is leaking gas at the connection point.


----------



## alto (13 May 2020)

Given that the regulator is also problematic, I’d look at insisting upon the return (assuming you paid via CC) 

I suspect shipping costs are greater value than the tubing - but if you bought this as complete CO2 kit, then the tubing must be compatible with the diffuser


----------



## Romeo (13 May 2020)

alto said:


> Given that the regulator is also problematic, I’d look at insisting upon the return (assuming you paid via CC)
> 
> I suspect shipping costs are greater value than the tubing - but if you bought this as complete CO2 kit, then the tubing must be compatible with the diffuser


I am still in negotiations regarding the regulator.

The diffuser wasn’t bought from co2art obviously. It is an aquario diffuser and was bought through Amazon.
I have not been able to talk with anyone from aquario about the issues.
I am not surprised to hear other people are having issues with the tubing and diffuser.


----------



## Siege (13 May 2020)

Prabh_k said:


> Overall I have had a good experience with the regulator and their support previously.
> 
> I am going to get some new Co2 tubing and report back to see if it works.



It will, either pick some up from your local shop or order a couple of metres from eBay.

The diffuser is fine, it is the weird Dong Ling tubing that is the issue. Normal co2 tubing fits the Twinstar diffusers perfectly.


----------



## Romeo (13 May 2020)

Siege said:


> It will, either pick some up from your local shop or order a couple of metres from eBay.
> 
> The diffuser is fine, it is the weird Dong Ling tubing that is the issue. Normal co2 tubing fits the Twinstar diffusers perfectly.


This is the response from aquario:

The pipe diameter of Neo Diffuser is about 4.4Ø. Therefore, you can use it by connecting a tube with an inner diameter of 4Ø.

In general, you can use it by connecting a tube for air pump.

As a component of our NEO CO2 (fermentation method ), it is sold with tube for air pump.









And Neo Diffuser does not require very high pressure, unlike other products.


The output pressure of a typical air pump for aquarium is 0.01MPa ~ 0.025MPa.








The minimum Input pressure for Neo Diffuser to operate is from 0.03 to 0.05 MPa. 







In other words, at a slightly higher pressure than a typical Air Pump, Neo Diffuser produces very fine bubbles.

That's why Neo Diffuser doesn't need a nipple.


----------



## Romeo (13 May 2020)

I have always been told to use roughly 30 psi for in tank diffusers.
According to the information from aquario you only need 4 psi to operate.

Has anyone heard of, or used just 4 psi for an in tank diffuser?

I haven’t test their claims as yet.
I have informed them that not many people realise you only need 4 psi to use the aquario diffuser.


----------



## Siege (13 May 2020)

Romeo said:


> The pipe diameter of Neo Diffuser is about 4.4Ø. Therefore, you can use it by connecting a tube with an inner diameter of 4Ø.



This is the important part.

If the regulator is working fine now, pick up a bit of tubing elsewhere and happy days.

If the regulator isn’t working return the whole lot. You are in the U.S. you could get a GLA system Instead.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2020)

@Siege is right you just need a co2 tubing from eday the neo diffuser is one of the best intank diffusers ive used and never had a issue with them but I've not used co2art tubing always used cheap co2 tube from eday


----------



## Romeo (13 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> @Siege is right you just need a co2 tubing from eday the neo diffuser is one of the best intank diffusers ive used and never had a issue with them but I've not used co2art tubing always used cheap co2 tube from eday


May I ask, do you follow their recommendation of only using 4 psi working pressure?
I am yet to talk to anyone who has stated they use such low pressure on a ceramic diffuser.
I am not sure who to believe... given my horrendous experience with co2art to date, more inclined to listed to aquario.


----------



## Siege (13 May 2020)

30 psi is fine.


----------



## Romeo (13 May 2020)

Siege said:


> 30 psi is fine.


Know 30 psi is fine, but interested to know of anyone has used the diffuser with only 4 psi working pressure.

I would try, but my co2art regulator is faulty and I can’t adjust my working pressure.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2020)

No always around 30 to 40 psi


----------



## Prabh_k (14 May 2020)

Hi All, 

I got some new tubing in today from Aqua Essentials and am happy to report it works a treat. Just so people know which one I used, it was https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-clear-co2-tubing-per-metre-p-2095.html

Bubbles are really fine, well when compared with the glass Blau one I used previously.

Running my system on 40 psi and its seems to be totally fine.

For test purposes I have tried to lower the psi, and by the time it got to around 25, it had really slowed down to almost nothing coming out of the diffuser, so I don't really believe that it will run on 4psi.

Interestingly, the tubing from Aqua Essentials is softer and more pliable than that that of Co2Art, so I am guessing this helps it create a better seal around the Neo diffuser. Though I also agree that the Neo one could probably do with a small nipple to help create a nice seal, though with this slightly softer tubing it does still work. The tubing is not as soft as standard airline tubing, but again still softer than the Co2Art  one.

Overall good experience with Co2Art for me, especially when my first diffuser was playing up, but it just seems their tubing is not compatible with any diffuser that does not have a nipple to create a seal.

Hope this is helpful to someone!


----------



## Prabh_k (14 May 2020)

If anyone wants a short video or something of a comparison, I am happy to make something and show


----------



## Romeo (14 May 2020)

Prabh_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got some new tubing in today from Aqua Essentials and am happy to report it works a treat. Just so people know which one I used, it was https://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-clear-co2-tubing-per-metre-p-2095.html
> 
> ...


Great information.

I am also doubtful about the statement it can be used with as little as 4 psi.

I did ask why this isn’t stated on their site or With the diffuser. I know they show the pictures of it working with very little pressure - just above a normal air pump!

Unfortunately for me, my co2art experience has been a nightmare. The tubing doesn’t work and my pro series regulator was faulty in just about every way imaginable - default operating pressure too high - working pressure knob doesn’t work and the needle valve was so tight it took pliers to move it.


----------

